# Delonghi Magnifica Pronto won’t suck milk up



## Kylejc86 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi all my machine has suddenly stopped sucking up the milk from the jug and looking online I have done the usual troubleshooting by replacing my o rings and I also bought a new jug but neither has solved the problem.

i have uploaded a video showing what happens when you try to froth the milk






hopefully somebody can point me in the right direction as I'm not afraid to open the machine up and change some parts.

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You have a blockage of milk crus preventing the steam flow drawing the milk up into the system using this principle.


----------



## Kylejc86 (Jun 27, 2020)

Any idea where the milk crus would be because I have cleaned that off the tube, the jug and the part it connects to on the machine and still it does this?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Not for that mache, but for sure that's most likely to be the problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi Kyle, did you ever fix this? I have the same problem!


----------

